

Scientists handle the increased data of the Large Hadron Collider - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/july-2015/more-data-no-problem

======
tedchs
I was disappointed the article was so vague about the technical
details/hardware involved; anybody have a link to something more specific?

~~~
techancent
You should have a look at the CERN open lab project in which they use open
stack to analyze the vast amount of data that they collect. Here are some
YouTube videos about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxOS3hY_BA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxOS3hY_BA4)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOfRvZq5T6c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOfRvZq5T6c)

